# Fish and Crawfish Oil



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone use this for **** bait? If so how do you use it; do you use it plain or is there a way you like to mix it for better results?
:sniper:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

For pocket sets I use a fish based bait or chunk of fish for bait and than I give the pocket a squirt of fish oil. The oil will travel out onto the water and can help pull in those **** that are done the creek a bit.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks
:sniper:


----------

